# Rare C2



## cody12 (Jan 24, 2017)

I picked up a C2 LED Centurion recently. I've never seen one before. It looks like it came out in 2010, according 
to the catalog. But in 2011 it's gone. The serial # is 3321. Anyone have any info on this light?


----------



## ven (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks like a c2 with an m2 head , nice!!!!


----------



## Up All Night (Jan 24, 2017)

Yep, M2 bezel, also called Z32 shock bezel. That light would have originally come with a Z44 bezel and P60L 80 lumen assembly or a sealed KX4 120 lumen bezel.
Not rare, sorry to say. Definitely one of the best looking SF combos, imo. I'd take a Z32 of any design over either of the heads it came with. What's in the bezel now?


----------



## archimedes (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks like a very nice color match, no less ... and that "olive-bronze" is my favorite [emoji106]


----------



## cody12 (Jan 24, 2017)

If it was just an incandescent C2 it definitely wouldn't be rare but I have all the catalogs back to 2005 and the C2 LED was only in the 2010 catalog and marked as "new this year". In 2011 there are no C2s of any kind. It does have the later HA dark tint and I was lucky to find a matching Z32 bezel. I not planning on boring this so it has a mild 600lm led. I bought a NIB C2 last week and it's at Barry's getting bored.


----------



## Up All Night (Jan 25, 2017)

The SF catalogues I'm familiar with have them in 08, 09 and 10. 2010 being "new higher output", which was the intro of the KX4 sealed 120 lumen bezel. 
Combine that with the fact that I was seeing them everywhere without really looking for them a couple/few years ago tells me they aren't rare.
I have the identical model ser# 229, bought NIP. It came with the Z44 & P60L 80 lumen led assembly with batteries dated 2019. Which would indicate a 2009 model.
I'd love to be wrong though, cuz I've got a minty one!


----------

